# Just not right.



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...s+tuna+fisherman+sees+giant+payday+slip+away/


Just wrong!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

such a waste, I understand the thought process, but it is wasteful at the same time.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Canadian government should at least seize it and utilize it in some way. To just dump it will not in any way solve the population issues regarding bluefin tuna. That just sucks all around


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Chris V said:


> The Canadian government should at least seize it and utilize it in some way. To just dump it will not in any way solve the population issues regarding bluefin tuna. That just sucks all around


I agree. I know they are doing there proto call but it seems like such a waste. It always sucks throwing any fish back that has expired.


----------

